# Amplificador de 5w con 2n3055 y 2n2955



## roquesilvero (Oct 26, 2013)

Buenas! tengo un problema con el siguiente circuito, se me asignó para montarlo y explicarlo como trabajo final de electronica aplicada y tengo la dificultad que los transistores 2n2955 y 2n2904a son muy dificiles de conseguir aqui (vivo en Paraguay) por lo que estuve buscando reemplazos similares, revisé varias páginas y vi que la mayoría opta por el MJ15003 y MJ15004 y por el 2n3906 para reemplazar dichos transistores.

Mi consulta es, que más debo modificar de mi etapa pre para que el circuito funcione? probé una simulación en Multisim y no tengo nada en mi salida (apenas nV).

Agradecería su ayuda por favor. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2013)

Busca *TIP3055* y *TIP2955*, son los mismos que necesitas pero con encapsulado plástico.

El MJ15003 y MJ15004 son demasiado para ese proyecto


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 26, 2013)

y en la etapa previa no hará falta que modifique nada?


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola roquesilvero, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Tendría que funcionar, te dejo una simulación:

con un par de modificaciones: agregar un capacitor de pequeño valor en el transistor del VAS, para evitar oscilaciones, agregar un bootstrap en la rama negativa para mantener la linealidad el amplificador y bajar un poco las resistencias de emisor de los driver. 
Para esa potencia puedes usar también TIP33 / 34, incluso TIP41 / 42 sin inconvenientes (tienen un encapsulado más chico).
Saludos C


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 26, 2013)

Crimson, cuales son los transistores que utilizaste en la etapa de salida para la simulación? y de cuantos uF debe ser el capacitor de bootstrap?

Otra duda, los potenciómetros se pueden dejar de utilizar no?


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2013)

Los transistores son genéricos, en esta PC tengo un Workbench viejo, pero podés usar para el diferencial de entrada BC558, para el VAS BD140, para los driver BD139/BD140 y para salida TIP33/34 o TIP3055/2955.
El preset en el diferencial de entrada sirve para ajustar la simetría de la salida del amplificador, sin señal la tensión de salida debe ser exactamente la mitad de la tensión de trabajo del amplificador.
Ah, y el preset que está con los diodos sirve para ajustar la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida.
Saludos C


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 26, 2013)

También tuve dificultades para encontrar estos transistores en el mercado local (Q1, Q2 y Q4) que es el 2N2219A y pensé reemplazarlos por el 2N2222A, el Q3 (2n2904A) por un 2n3906 y el Q6 (2n2905) también por el 2n3906. Quisiera saber si esos reemplazos están correctos por favor. 

Otra duda, con respecto a la terminología, se mencionó "transistor del VAS", a que se refiere eso?, con "diferencial" se refiere a Q1 y Q2 no? y también el término "bootstrap" por favor. Gracias


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2013)

No te hagas problema, a ese nivel de potencia va cualquier cosa. Efectivamente, Q1 y Q2 son el amplificador diferencial, base del amplificador de transconductancia (de una tensión de entrada te saca una corriente de salida), el VAS es el "Voltage Amplifier Stage" o etapa amplificadora de tensión, y el bootstrap lo tenés acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/tecnica-bootstrap-17883/
Básicamente, permite que los transistores de salida se saturen aún a cuando la tensión llega a cero, dado que permanece cargado.
Saludos C


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 26, 2013)

adjunto mi simulación en Multisim 12, me sigue dando la salida en nV


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2013)

¿Veo mal o hay una unión donde no debería?

Saludos C


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 26, 2013)

pero no hay mejoría a la salida...


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2013)

Debe haber un problema en el simulador, en el mío anda bien:

Saludos C

Edito: ¿está bien conectado el generador?


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 26, 2013)

ya arreglé lo del generador de señales, y bajé mi entrada a solo 2mV, ahora si me sale una señal amplificada en un factor de aprox 10, pero al subir a 5mV o 10mV recorta quedando una forma de onda diente de sierra. Adjunto la imagen de la simulación, cabe destacar que modifiqué del circuito original los drivers (uso BD139 y BD140) y los de VAS (TIP2955 y TIP3055). La parte diferencial sigue con los 2222A.

Como podría mejorar el circuito? quiero poder amplificar con señales superiores (100mV / 1Vpp).


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola roque, los TIP29 / 3055 no son VAS sino de salida. El VAS es el BD140. Fijate lo que te marco en el dibujo, que está mal:


Cuando puedas leéte éste tema:


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificadores-audio-889/

Saludos C


----------



## Fernando123 (Oct 26, 2013)

veo un error en el diseño, adjunto la imagen con la correcion que tienes que hacer.





saludos.


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 27, 2013)

buenas tardes, realicé los cambios sugeridos y mejoró un poco el circuito (adjunto simulación), logra ahora una salida de aprox 130mVpp con una entrada de 10mVpp, me solicitaron que el amplificador debe ser de 5W y me gustaría que me puedan ayudar con eso, que nivel debo tener en la salida para lograr esto? Otra consulta, el amplificador distorsiona muy rápido (desde 11mVpp ya) y me interesa solucionar eso, que modificaciones debería hacer como para lograr meter una entrada de 100mVpp sin llegar a distorsionar en la salida? Disculpen las muchas preguntas pero es mi primer diseño y tengo muchas dudas. Gracias a todos por su inestimable ayuda!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 27, 2013)

No estás haciendo lo que te dicen Crimson y Fernando y estás midiendo la salida ¡¡¡ en el lazo de realimentación ¡¡¡¡. Ya lo han simulado ellos y funciona perfectamente. Pero has de hacer el circuito como te lo han dicho ellos. Por cierto, si lo vas a realizar, aumenta el valor del condensador electrolítico de la salida a 2200 microfaradios y mejorará con los graves.
Insisto, simula el circuito como te ha puesto Crimson y te ha corregido Fernando y funcionará de maravilla.
Un saludo


----------



## Fernando123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Imprecion mia o esta todo conectado en la parte que señalo en la siguiente imagen, ojo que no debe de estar todo conectado ai.

por cierto R11 y R12 bajala a 0.33Ω y como dice Juan sube C7 a 2200uf

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2013)

Roquesilvero , después que presentes tu trabajo , ese mismo amplificador podría entregar tranquilamente sus cómodos 50 Watts 

Saludos !


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 27, 2013)

Juan Carlos, estoy midiendo la salida en la Resistencia de carga, porque dices que es el lazo de realimentacion? Fernando no hay un punto alli, estan puenteados. Necesito tener 5w en la carga.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 28, 2013)

Esta es tu simulación:

Ver el archivo adjunto 100513

Y esta la de Fernando (aunque coincide con la de Crimson ):









¿ no ves ninguna diferencia ?????????????????
Más pistas, mira por la parte de abajo:
R15 no debe existir, todo a masa. El medidor de la salida, lo has conectado por un lado correctamente a R13 que simula la carga de salida y por el otro lado ¡¡ al 2n222a del amplificador diferencia de entrada !!!. Conéctalo a masa, la salida se mide en paralelo con la R13, o sea la carga.
Lo que suele ir desde ahí, entre la salida y la base del amplificador diferencial, mediante una resistencia, es el lazo de realimentación que determina la ganancia.
Insisto simula y conecta como te dicen Crimson y Fernando.
Saludos.


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 30, 2013)

Adjunto nueva simulación con los cambios sugeridos, un detalle, tuve que elevar mi Vcc a 20V porque con menos de eso el circuito no amplifica. Ahora tengo una duda, como hago para que entregue 5W en mi salida?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Montá el Wattimetro sobre R 13 , el medidor de intensidad en serie y el de voltaje en paralelo


----------



## roquesilvero (Oct 30, 2013)

alguien sería tan amable de ayudarme con el pcb de este circuito? mi multisim da errores al traspasarlo al ultiboard. Se los agradeceré inmensamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Aqui tenés un amplificador muy similar  , hacele las pequeñas adaptaciones 


ampli40_133.zip


----------

